# cant find much about a canon 28-105 f3.5-4.5 ef lense



## bobandcar (Feb 8, 2012)

cant find much about a canon 28-105 f3.5-4.5 ef lense

anyone use one?
anyone own one?

thoughts?

how about aproximate value used?


----------



## bobandcar (Feb 11, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## Mike K (Feb 12, 2012)

There are lots of reviews out there https://www.google.com/search?q=can...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## bobandcar (Feb 12, 2012)

is there a non-usm version?
the one i am looking at deosn't have the usm ring around it.


----------

